# Why are some breeds' ears clipped?



## mightyfinecanine (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi. I'm wondering why some dog breeds have their ears clipped. Why did the practice ever begin? Seems like I'd heard something about clipping them so that they wouldn't get ripped off in a fight or something, but that could very well have been a dream I had. LOL! Anyway, why is it still done today?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

It's called Cropping . The practice goes back to when many of these breeds first originated and for the most part, is still done today to uphold that tradition. 

It's a pretty sore subject actually. Some agree with it and some are vehemently against it.

For breeds like the APBT - cropping WAS originally done to give less of a target to the opposing dog. Ears contain a lot of nerves and bleed a lot, thus the owners sought to make the occurrence of ear injuries (within the ring) as small as possible so that the animal could keep fighting.

With breeds such as the Doberman though, it was more a case of creating an intimidating presence. Luis Doberman (I think that's his name - the man who created the breed) was a Tax Collector by trade and created the breed to help protect him on his outings.


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

Also- with the Doberman- it was said that being the dog was actually bred with the sole purpose of being a personal protection dog, that Cropping the ears and Docking the tail eliminated "handles" for someone to grab on to.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard lots of theories on the history of ear cropping; here are the ones that come to mind:

- To provide less of a target for assailants, human or animal (depending on breed's function)
- To prevent injury from burrs, thorns, and underbrush in hunting breeds.
- To increase the ear's ability to pinpoint a sound's origin quickly. I saw a study on the discovery channel, animal planet, or another station like that which showed dogs with floppy ears could pinpoint a sound's source to within a certain range, whereas erect-eared dogs could pinpoint rather more accurately.

Whatever the original theory, it became common practice, and I believe is now done simply because "it's always been done that way." It's become a part of the breeds' image.

I don't think there are many breeds/legal functions that benefit from this today. Then again, I just like the look of natural ears better.


----------



## Dobermaniac (Jul 28, 2007)

clipclop said:


> Also- with the Doberman- it was said that being the dog was actually bred with the sole purpose of being a personal protection dog, that Cropping the ears and Docking the tail eliminated "handles" for someone to grab on to.


Yup that is correct. There are other reasons as well, but i'm not going to get into it. Most people here already have their own opinions on it and I don't feel like wasting my time.

Also it is Herr Louis Dobermann for inquiring minds.

Edit: Actually Shaina seemed to get some of it as well. LOL


----------



## PhotoMom (Feb 2, 2008)

With Great Danes it was originally done because they hunted boars and the tusks would rip into the ears. This was a long long time ago though and they weren't cropped in the manner you would see today, they cropped them down REAL short. 

NOW its done to be decorative. I personally dont agree with altering a dog's appearance, (for anything other than a medical reason!) but I do not hold disdain for anyone that chooses to alter their dogs  

Amber


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Both of my dogs have cropped ears - a Brussels Griffon and a Miniature Pinscher. Both breeds were initially bred to be ratters. In their cases, ears were cropped to help prevent rat bites and infections that could occur due to the dogs being bitten on the ears.


----------



## London Calling (Dec 27, 2007)

Same with Mini Schnauzers.Bred initally as a ratter.My London will not have her ears cropped.I do like the look but she is too playfull an goofy just doesn't fit her.


----------

